# So... How To Handle This



## TheNevadanStig (May 17, 2014)

A lot have probably seen my kayaking sets, and a lot have urged me to take it to the next level and try to get some profit from it. I've prepared a set for one of the competitors, but how would be the best way of going about this? I was thinking of just sending a message with a link to the album, and saying if they want any prints to let me know? 
Link to the album:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/117832291@N02/sets/72157644677837411/


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 18, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## wickie44 (May 18, 2014)

I think that would work although you could send them lowres images with watermark in the middle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tevo (May 18, 2014)

Do you have a website that includes ecommerce or "for sale" capabilities?

If so, you could link all the competitors to the gallery where they have the option to order prints (where you make your profit margins), or pay for a digital download.

EX: KLC fotos | 2014.05.10 Men?s DI-A National Championship: Life University v Saint Mary's (CA) | Photo 7


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 18, 2014)

tevo said:


> Do you have a website that includes ecommerce or "for sale" capabilities?
> 
> If so, you could link all the competitors to the gallery where they have the option to order prints (where you make your profit margins), or pay for a digital download.
> 
> EX: KLC fotos | 2014.05.10 Men?s DI-A National Championship: Life University v Saint Mary's (CA) | Photo 7



I don't. The only thing I have directly for me is a facebook and Flickr.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 18, 2014)

Usually people set up something like Tevo uses, either their own site or finding one where you can set up secure galleries (I don't have one set up and can't think offhand of the name of one where you send the link and they can get on and look at the photos and place an order). Once you've given out pictures and put them on Facebook etc. to me they're basically already gone. I don't know if anyone would pay for them now but maybe if they wanted a nice print that they could frame they'd want to do that.

Maybe if you labeled them on your FB page or even on Flickr they could let you know which one they wanted and what size print. You'd need to know where you'll be getting them printed and be able to quote them prices, and figure out how to arrange payment, get the prints to them, etc.


----------



## JenR (May 18, 2014)

There are a number of options out there for hosting galleries with direct purchase options.  Zenfolio and Shootproof spring to mind first.  Shootproof is free for up to 100 or so photos and very nominal fees for larger storage.  Clients can buy photos directly through the gallery.  You have the option of printing them yourself or your orders can be automatically processed through one of the partner labs.


----------



## KmH (May 18, 2014)

If you provide them a link to an online album they don't need to buy anything.

They can right click or screen shot the photos, bookmark the album URL and copy it to all their friends and family.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 18, 2014)

I have watermarks on all the photo's, if that makes a difference.


----------



## KmH (May 19, 2014)

It doesn't. People will copy the photos anyway and most don't know or don't care that doing so is theft.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 19, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> A lot have probably seen my kayaking sets, and a lot have urged me to take it to the next level and try to get some profit from it. I've prepared a set for one of the competitors, but how would be the best way of going about this? I was thinking of just sending a message with a link to the album, and saying if they want any prints to let me know?
> Link to the album:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/117832291@N02/sets/72157644677837411/



Have the guy killed, then sell the family a memorial album.

Ha!  And they told me I had no future in marketing.  Go figure.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 19, 2014)

KmH said:


> It doesn't. People will copy the photos anyway and most don't know or don't care that doing so is theft.




Then how would you suggest even approaching someone with photos that may live halfway across the world? I may just be drawing a blank here, but the internet seems like the go to choice. And if someone wants to save a link or take a screen shot, it won't matter what website you are using.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 19, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't. People will copy the photos anyway and most don't know or don't care that doing so is theft.
> ...



The problem with putting your own watermarks on a photo for sale is that it can be easily removed by photoshop or other editing programs, unless of course it is so prominent that it ruins the image.  A lot of online galleries that specialize in selling images will place a large watermark on any photos they download or try to screenshot - prominent enough that it can't really be edited out easily but gives them the option to buy the photo without the watermark.  That might be something to look into.


----------



## Tamgerine (May 20, 2014)

Who has been suggesting to you to make the move to profiting from your photos this way? People on the forum? Friends? Because those aren't the people you're trying to sell them too. You're trying to sell them to the kayakers, right? Have the kayakers come to you asking to buy your photos? If not, how do you know they want them?

That's the question here. Does your target market want what you're selling? If they don't, can you add enough value to what you're selling to make them want to buy it? There's not a lot of value in being sent a link to a bunch of Flickr photos and being told, "If you want some prints let me know, whenever." They don't even know what print options are available, what they cost, or what makes them different from anything else, or why they should get them at all. There's no call to action. There's no emotion. There's no incentive for someone to give their money to you when they already have the photos and could easily do their own prints for cheaper and faster. 

How many times has someone sent you an e-mail to you and offered to sell you a photo of yourself doing something and how many times have you bought that photo? Would you buy that photo? If the answer is no, why do you think other people would do it? 

Making money requires effort and time. Is the amount of effort you'd put into this worth what you'd potentially make in profit? 

Is there a different way to make money from your work, one with more potential? How do other sports photographers make their money? Specialized portrait sessions? Commercial sales?

Think about those photo people at places like the zoo or the theme park. They take your photo and try to sell it to you right away. Those photos aren't very good, but they do sell them. I've bought those types of photos before. Why? Because it's instant gratification and an impulse buy connected to a memory I am still experiencing. If a customer leaves the spot and says, "Well, I'll buy it later," are they ever really going to do it? 

Trying to sell people photos after an event has happened gives them more time to choose NOT to buy. With a product like this you want to lessen that time as much as possible while eliminating buyers remorse. If I get home after buying a zoo photo and all I can think about is the expensive price I may be motivated enough to get a refund or I may never buy again. But if that photo wasn't that expensive? Whatever, it's only 10 bucks. 

Some products have considerable value to the customer and time and consideration motivate them to purchase. In some instances, purchases are impulse buys and time reduces the desire to purchase. I think at this point you're dealing with the latter, so how do you get to the former and make your photos valuable enough to buy?


----------

